# Beef Baron?



## vandy (May 14, 2014)

I am new to the site, and was wondering if anyone has smoked a beef baron? I have one that is around 25-30 lbs and dont know where to start.

The reason I am trying this is my father barbequed one 20 years ago,and now I want to smoke one.

Thank you for any help you can give.

Vandy


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 14, 2014)

Welcome, glad ya joined us !


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 14, 2014)

Vandy said:


> I am new to the site, and was wondering if anyone has smoked a beef baron? I have one that is around 25-30 lbs and dont know where to start.
> 
> The reason I am trying this is my father barbequed one 20 years ago,and now I want to smoke one.
> 
> ...


Must admit that I had to do some checking on this one as I wasn't familiar with a "Beef Baron" cut.   What I found is that it's either a double sirloin  (England and Canada) or a Top/Inside Round (in the US).

Either way, rub it with olive oil and season heavily with kosher salt, coarse ground pepper and garlic powder (or granules).    Smoke at 225  degrees with hickory, cherry, oak, or some combination therein.   Take the internal temp to 130 for a nice mid rare.

How long it will cook depends on the overall thickness of the loin, but you are probably looking at 5 hours minimum for mid rare.   

If someone is up to manhandling the beast, it would be really nice to take it to 120 internal temp on the smoker, and then put it on a nice hot grill  (500+ degrees) and roll/flip it around to do a reverse sear.  .  This will give it a nice crispy crust on the outside while keeping it mid rare throughout.


----------



## welshrarebit (May 15, 2014)

A baron of beef is basically one of the back legs of a cow; it's also called a steamship roast by some. They are usually very large and take six to eight hours in an oven. You would need a very large and heavy duty rig to fit and support one of these things!  

I thought about posting a thread to see if anyone has ever smoked one of these before. You'd probably need a good size cabinet smoker to do this. The smoker I use at work could do one, but only one, at a time.


----------



## gary s (May 15, 2014)

Hello and good morning. I to was not sure what a Beef Baron was, I never smoked a whole back leg before. Sound interesting though. Be sure and let us know when you do this and lots of pictures. 

Gary S


----------



## demosthenes9 (May 15, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> A baron of beef is basically one of the back legs of a cow; it's also called a steamship roast by some. They are usually very large and take six to eight hours in an oven. You would need a very large and heavy duty rig to fit and support one of these things!
> 
> I thought about posting a thread to see if anyone has ever smoked one of these before. You'd probably need a good size cabinet smoker to do this. The smoker I use at work could do one, but only one, at a time.


Pretty sure what Vandy has isn't a Steamship as it's only 25-30lbs.


----------

